# New LGD



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

We got an LGD yesterday. She is fully grown and will let me pet her. She's actually pretty sweet, but the goats are still afraid of her. Our plan is to eventually let her roam our farm but we decided to keep her in the goat pen for a few days so she knows this is her new home. She guarded sheep at her old home. 

I put feed out for her, but she doesn't really eat it. I'm afraid she's gonna walk away from it and the goats are going to eat it. I want her to have enough food.. But if the goats take a few bites will it make them sick?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You may want to be careful about leaving a strange dog in your goats pen. It might be better to slowly introduce. If you could put the dog in a pen next to them so the goats could get used to the dog through the fence.

I would find a way to feed the dog where the goats can't get to it. The dog food isn't good for them and there may be problems later down the line if a goat got used to eating the dog food.


----------



## erin11 (Dec 24, 2013)

here's a picture just for fun.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is a pretty girl! Good luck with her.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Cute girl! Congrats!

You do not want to leave her in with the goats unsupervised. It's just asking for problems. She should be penned next to or near the goats so they can still interact and get used to each other. It will take her some time before she can be left alone unsupervised. As for the food...my goats personally won't touch the dog food.


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

She is a pretty girl. Congratulations! Like everyone has been stating, take it slow and everything will work out better for all involved.


----------

